

Japan's Nikkei down 10% - fnazeeri
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^N225
Where can I buy financial Dramamine?
======
brentr
I hear the federal government has got some good sedatives. They've been asleep
at the wheel for some time now.

EDIT: This should have been posted under the comment about Dramamine.

------
fnazeeri
Where can I buy some financial Dramamine?

